# Hamhock's Braising Pot



## hamhock 74 (Jul 29, 2012)

A. avic

A. versicolor

Tegenaria sp.

P. antinous

C. faciatum

Down the rabbit hole, C. fimbriatus

G. sp conception

L. violaceopes

P. formosa

P.irminia

S. arnsdti

T. ockerti

P. muticus


P. paravula/ E. truculentus?

B. smithi

B. vagans


P. cambridgei

P. pederseni

MM P. regalis


P. striata


----------



## hamhock 74 (Aug 29, 2012)

A.diversipes

C. fimbriatus outgrew its hobby cube, finally got a picture!

cyriocosmus sp. leetzi venezuela size comparison

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 1, 2012)

Great pics and a great collection!


----------



## hamhock 74 (Sep 21, 2012)

Been busy with school so I haven't been on lately:

Freshly molted C. fasciatum, you can see clearly see its regenerated right leg IV 


Avic avic giving me puppy dog eyes


Older photos of Mister regalis I never got around to upload

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Legion09 (Sep 21, 2012)

Making me want a fasciatum more and more every time I see another pic of them..Beautiful shots!


----------



## Gaherp (Sep 21, 2012)

That leetzi is amazing, and I love that pic of the diversipes.


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 21, 2012)

Very cute A . avic pic!


----------



## RobynTRR (Sep 24, 2012)

Great pics : )


----------



## macbaffo (Oct 10, 2012)

The colors of the T. ockerti sling are striking!


----------



## hamhock 74 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words everyone, have some more pictures!

H. gabonesis:

O. philippinus:

Immature male P. striata:


P. subfusca:


T.ockerti wolfs down a cricket :

A.diverscipes molted, unfortunately I couldn't get a good shot of the color contrasts on its legs:

Ami sp. panama, eating well:

C.cyaneopubscens:

E. cyanognathus:


E. uatuman:

Look who I caught out and about this morning, molted as well! For some reason the neon purple of her legs and body faded to blackish-blue when I uploaded the picture to my laptop.


----------

